# transplant icd-9



## renifejn (Nov 21, 2008)

patient is s/p kidney transplant and comes in for a check up, labs, etc.  patient is doing well with new kidney, but has some growth issues which will be watched and discussion of a growth hormone will take place at the next visit if necessary

since V42.0 is a secondary dx, what code should be used first?


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 21, 2008)

How about V67.09?


----------



## abill_423 (Nov 21, 2008)

V58.44 Aftercare following organ transplant then list the organ transplanted as your secondary code.


----------

